# Selling my little Texas farm



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Pix are on the CL ad at bottom.

8.28 acres good Texas bottom land, sandy loam/clay with no rocks. It has a nice rise on it that is well drained that would make a good house site. There is a wet weather creek that over flows about once every 5-10 yrs but this rise has always been above that. I've been here since 05 and have never purchased hay, I've always had enough even last yr when the whole state was selling off livestock and importing hay. Of course, I do not overstock. Appx 1/3 of the acreage is enclosed with goat fencing. There is excellent winter grazing outside the fence and I normally walk the goats over there a couple times a day in winter. Haven't got round to fencing that part.

Water is from a shared well and is good water. You can drill your own well if you like, I don't know how far to water though. My bills seldom go over $20 and usually lower and I use all I want. Repairs have to be shared, however. My share of repairs have been about $400 for the entire 7 yrs total. 10 families are using this well.

No restrictions or building code requirements though you are supposed to get county approval on the septic. You will need to put in a low water crossing. I've been using a shared driveway and paid for the use, but that does not transfer.

The mobile has been sold but I am living in it until the land sells. After that it will be removed. It is not on the aforementioned rise.

This spot is a microclimate and tends to be 5 -10* cooler than surrounding areas.

Frontage on FM112.

Asking 56k, but will consider reasonable offers.

PM me for a phone number or use the email on the ad if you can't use the PM feature here.

8.28 country acres


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

8.28 country acres


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

is there a difference in size between a country acre and a regular acre?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No. The land is in the country.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Pix are on the CL ad at bottom.
> 
> 8.28 acres good Texas bottom land, sandy loam/clay with no rocks. It has a nice rise on it that is well drained that would make a good house site. There is a wet weather creek that over flows about once every 5-10 yrs but this rise has always been above that. I've been here since 05 and have never purchased hay, I've always had enough even last yr when the whole state was selling off livestock and importing hay. Of course, I do not overstock. Appx 1/3 of the acreage is enclosed with goat fencing. There is excellent winter grazing outside the fence and I normally walk the goats over there a couple times a day in winter. Haven't got round to fencing that part.
> 
> ...


Surprising no one even commented on this post - property sounds great.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

56 thousand for acres, in what world does that sound great??


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Can sell 16x80, 3bed 2 bath mobile with the 8.28 acres for 65k. Am in process of putting in the bridge, hopefully this week. Mobil has new subfloor, underlayment and vinyl throughout, all new pex waterlines,decks in 2010, in wall electric zone heat, 2011, window air. Painted inside and out in 2010. New dishwasher in 2012. Fridge, stove, washer and dryer are used, but stay with property.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sorry about the broken link above. Here's the new one:
http://austin.craigslist.org/reo/3490271789.html


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Mighty pretty area up there. We passed through during Rita evacuation and fell in love....lots of limestone houses, rolling countryside. Wish I could convince DH to move but we'd be too far from kids/grandkids.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, it is pretty around here.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

We've followed a lot of your experiences there, I remember the flood and how wonderful your posts have been. Sorry you're leaving and hope you have found a bigger place.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thank you. Yes, we moved the house to high ground in 2010 so that is much better. I'm moving out of state since I no longer have family close by (they moved away) and no longer drive.


----------

